# Step5 V7.17 und XP



## Ralle (7 April 2005)

Step5 V7.17 läuft auf meinem WinXP-Rechner extrem langsam. Es funktioniert zwar Alles, auch Online, aber die langsame Reaktion nervt.
Kennt jemand ein "Heilmittel" ?


----------



## SPS Markus (7 April 2005)

Hi Ralle,

es gibt wohl 2 oder mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1. Eine 2.Partition mit DOS/WIN98 anlegen. (500MB reichen dafür locker)
2. Mal an ein Update denken. Bei mir läuft Step5 V7.23 auf XP Professional
    ohne Probleme. Der Liz. Key ist der gleiche wie bei deiner Version. (V7.x) 

Markus

[edit1]
Arbeitest du auch mit Graph5? Hier ist V7.15 aktuell, Liz.Key Graph 5/II V7.x

...


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2005)

Ich arbeite nur mit der Basisversion von Step5. Irgendwie komm ich an die Version >7.17 nicht ran, bei Siemens gibt es im Netz nur Upgrade-Versionen, die mindestens eine V7.2 verlangen, ansonsten weigern Sie sich zum Upgrade zu schreiten.


----------



## SPS Markus (10 April 2005)

Habt ihr irgendwo ein Field PG?
Normalerweise ist eine höhere Version von Step5 immer nochmal auf der Backup-CD der Programmiergeräte mit drauf.
Wenn du bnicht's findest, nochmal bei mir melden.

Markus


----------

